# 2001 grizzly 600 snorkel help



## dustinhollis

ive looked all over for a kit and came up with nothing. the 660 kits have the intake in front of the seat i would rather make my own that comes out the front rack


----------



## phreebsd

was this not helpful at all? I would think you could apply some of it.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=192


----------



## dustinhollis

thats what i want it to do that helped alot. should work out better than the intake coming out inbetween the tank and seat


----------



## phreebsd

sweet. take some pics or even do an official write up of your process. would be great to see how you did it and others would benefit from seeing mutiple snorkel options.


----------

